# French Bulldog - dangly bits



## Problematiq

Hey there, was wondering if anyone has experience with frenchies. We have a beautiful little boy but he has a rather personal problem. He only has one testicle... I have a couple of questions from the research I've done and wanted to know if anyone had experienced the same or could comment.



A - we have been told that French bulldogs can sometimes be late with dropping their testicles, he is ten weeks (we understand there is still a lot of time for it to drop), how long should we wait and check before we take him to the vets?

B - we have been told that it could be trapped and become cancerous, how long does it take a testicle that hasn't dropped to become cancerous, as obviously we don't want to wait if he will be in danger.

C - we have researched Monorchidism and the advice to have his remaining testicle removed if the second does not show, will it cause risks if we leave him with one or is it purely that the breeding of dogs with Monorchidism would lead to it being passed on genetically?

Thank you in advance


----------



## oldtyme

Problematiq said:


> Hey there, was wondering if anyone has experience with frenchies. We have a beautiful little boy but he has a rather personal problem. He only has one testicle... I have a couple of questions from the research I've done and wanted to know if anyone had experienced the same or could comment.
> 
> A - we have been told that French bulldogs can sometimes be late with dropping their testicles, he is ten weeks (we understand there is still a lot of time for it to drop), how long should we wait and check before we take him to the vets?
> 
> B - we have been told that it could be trapped and become cancerous, how long does it take a testicle that hasn't dropped to become cancerous, as obviously we don't want to wait if he will be in danger.
> 
> C - we have researched Monorchidism and the advice to have his remaining testicle removed if the second does not show, will it cause risks if we leave him with one or is it purely that the breeding of dogs with Monorchidism would lead to it being passed on genetically?
> 
> Thank you in advance


i have a male that taken 6 month drop testicle take him to vet the vet will know if it going to drop or need op


----------



## Problematiq

He was at the vets for second vaccine and chipping but they didn't mention anything other than wait for it to drop which is why we're doing our own research 

Thank you though, reassuring that it dropped at 6 months, I'm guessing here but six months being sexual maturity would be the cut off point for waiting wouldn't it? No pun intended with cut off point!


----------



## JulieNoob

How old is he now?

What does the breeder say - was there ever a second testicle there?

It is the norm for them to be properly in position by the time a pup goes home although they can take a while to settle.

If the dog is not to be shown or bred from - I would not wait much after 6 months for removal - they can still appear after this time but I'd be concerned.


----------



## Problematiq

Have just tried to contact my breeder to ask about that but no answer, will try again later.

He hadn't got any when we first picked him up (8 weeks) but one appeared at 9 weeks so we're hoping the other might come soon. He is 10 weeks, but we want to know our stuff just in case it doesn't appear. 

He won't be bred from or shown in anything more than fun dog shows.


----------



## marthaMoo

Sorry but I just need to say OMG :flrt::flrt: first.. That is one seriously gorgeous baby!!

So...

Yes ring the breeder and ask/talk to them about it. Not too sure if you bought him for breeding or show? 

When you saw the vets with him did they have a feel around? or just looked and told you to wait? Becuase they can have a feel to see where it is, so may know the likelyness of it dropping.

I agree with Julie, I personally wouldnt wait too much more than six months. And I would get both removed.

And if you get bored of him feel free to send him to me :lol2:


----------



## Problematiq

Thank you hun!! hehe, unfortunately he is my pride and joy so can't loan him out!!

They had a good feel (he's getting used to people looking and fiddling with his bits!!) They said to wait because it could sprout but not much more than that.

Definitely won't wait after six months, if anything I'd rather it investigated as soon as possible, don't want him to be at risk in any way


----------



## Shell195

Your puupy has cheered me up on a very sad day,hes adorable:flrt:
I would say if they havent dropped by 10 months of age its time for the vet to go in but if you are castrating him anyway then just over 6 months will be fine


----------



## Problematiq

Thank you Shell, I will have to post some more pictures of him then if he's doing well with the smiles!


----------



## Problematiq




----------



## marthaMoo

He is just too cute!! :flrt: We could do with lots more pictures please: )

I will have a little black Frenchie girl one day.


----------



## Problematiq

Thanks hun! Will have to make him a thread of pics soon  hehe. You should! They're the best breed, so friendly and loving xxx


----------



## shell30984

Hi,

It is quite a common thing to see (i work in a vets).

I would worry about it becoming cancerous, thats only if it is left in there for years+.
You can have it surgically removed from about 6/7months if you want to, or you can wait up untill a year for it to come down on its own! maybe a bit longer.
If you were going to have it removed when he was being castrated - then it would obviously be a more complicated in depth procedure.

its your choice really - but from experience i would advise leaving him for upto a year (unless you need to get him 'Done' for a reason, female etc) to see if it will drop, as sometimes the procedure to remove it can be a little sore for them  

Pm me if you need any more info - i'll see if i can help  but from the looks of it he has a little way to go untill he has to worry about it 
So Cute!!!!!


----------



## Problematiq

Hy Hun, thanks for that, exactly what I needed to hear!! I will have to bring him to meet you!! Hehe xxx


----------



## JustJordan

As said, we see this alot in the Veterinary world.. also known as Crypt Orchid. 
The Op is often more expensive as it involves physical "searching" for the testicle within the abdominal cavity. 
It would take a while to develop any issues but it is highly advised to get him castrated fully to eliminate the risk. 
What does wind me up is people who breed from these crypt orchid dogs.. :bash:
Best of luck with him and push your vet/vet nurses to talk to you more regarding anything your concerned with. 
At the end of the day that's what we are there for.
If your not happy maybe move to another vets,.


----------



## Shell195

A good vet will be able to palpate the missing testicle in a cryptorchid dogs abdomen and some can even manipulate it into the right position so it descends


----------



## JustJordan

Shell195 said:


> A good vet will be able to palpate the missing testicle in a cryptorchid dogs abdomen and some can even manipulate it into the right position so it descends


Yeah its much much easier. Sadly I have come across so many that are very small and are well hidden.


----------



## Sziren

I breed french bulldogs, and this is not a common issue within the breed. It 'just' happens from time to time, unless as been suggested it's in the lines as someone has bred from a cryptorchid dog (not good for any breed or breeder!!).

I have never had one myself, but have spoken about this in length with various other breeders as well as my own Vet's (have 2 I use). They both agree with the advice as given by Shell30984. 

A friend of mine back home in Sweden had a boxer with just one testicle. She waited till he was 18 months before she had him castrated. Never caused him any problems, but personally I think I would give the pup a year before taking that step. Gives him a chance to 'sort himself out'.

He is a lovely wee pup!


----------



## vetdebbie

Shell195 said:


> A good vet will be able to palpate the missing testicle in a cryptorchid dogs abdomen and some can even manipulate it into the right position so it descends


No vet will be able to palpate an abdominal testicle, let alone manipulate it. They may well be able to palpate an inguinal one and "help" it to drop.


----------



## Shell195

vetdebbie said:


> No vet will be able to palpate an abdominal testicle, let alone manipulate it. They may well be able to palpate an inguinal one and "help" it to drop.


 

Our last vet who we fell out with over a different matter was actually good at finding them in the lower abdomen, if it was towards the groin area he could actually stretch the ligaments and pull it into the scrotum
Austin Kirwan was his name


----------



## Problematiq

Thank you guys, don't think I will want to risk his little pieces being manipulated so I think we'd go for removal later on in life. Seems to be a lot of mixed opinions as to when to have this done... Some say 6 months, some say a year, thoughts?


----------



## Shell195

Problematiq said:


> Thank you guys, don't think I will want to risk his little pieces being manipulated so I think we'd go for removal later on in life. Seems to be a lot of mixed opinions as to when to have this done... Some say 6 months, some say a year, thoughts?


 

Being a small breed dog I would say if its not descended by 6 months its not likely too, why not discuss it with your vet as they all have different opinions on when castration is best done


----------



## vetdebbie

Shell195 said:


> Our last vet who we fell out with over a different matter was actually good at finding them in the lower abdomen, if it was towards the groin area he could actually stretch the ligaments and pull it into the scrotum
> Austin Kirwan was his name


If they are pretty much in the inguinal ring it is possible. Outside the inguinal ring is often very easy.


----------



## Problematiq

Definitely will take him to the vets in a month or two, we're still praying for a natural outcome but as he is only 3 months old we have a good few more to find an experienced Frenchie vet, as I'm not sure how many are on the practice at the moment but we went to our general vet purely to have his vaccinations and chip whilst searching for someone with a good rep for this breed. If anyone can recommend any in the west midlands that would be great xxx


----------

